
China Government: “China Needs Special Agents to Gather Secrets from the US” - jhonovich
http://ipvm.com/forums/video-surveillance/topics/china-government-declares-china-needs-special-agents-to-gather-secrets-from-the-us
======
Joof
This is one of those things that exists in a continuous feedback loop. China
is spying on us, so we have to spy on them; the US is spying on us so we have
to spy on them.

Thus the digital cold war continues. It's no wonder that our government wants
more control over tech and encryption. China has control over their companies
and a firewall around the whole country.

